# Track reading time?



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

Hi guys. So I know my voyage can show me time left in chapter and book based on my reading speed, but I was wondering is there a way to have the kindle track how long I have been reading? Also is there a way when I finish a book to see how much time I spent reading it so I know how long it actually took me to finish the book? I know I could just look at a clock and time it that way but was wondering if the kindle can actually track that for me?


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Kobo ereaders have that feature but I don't recall seeing it on Kindles.
Barry


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

barryem said:


> Kobo ereaders have that feature but I don't recall seeing it on Kindles.
> Barry


I can't find it anywhere on my kindle. Apparently the kindle free time for kids does this with the books you have setup for kids to read. It tracks their progress and how long they have been reading. So I don't see why it couldn't be implemented in the standard area of the kindle for us to use as well.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I doubt if there's any reason it can't be implemented.  It's probably just not something Amazon saw as important.  You can be fairly sure that since their competitor does it they at least considered it.

As long as we buy our ereaders from our book sellers they're not particularly motivated to pack in as many features as they can.  They're focused on selling books, not devices.  They want to sell enough devices to stay in the lead but they don't really have to work very hard to do that.

The Kindles are excellent for reading.  I suspect Amazon thinks that's good enough.  We all have a feature or two we'd like to see but reading really is the main thing.

Barry


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I would LOVE something like this.  IMO it would help sell books as I would set goals for myself. OTOH maybe I would see how much time I spend reading and say "Yikes! I better get some work done!"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For suggestions of new features:  [email protected]


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> For suggestions of new features: [email protected]


Thanks for the link. I am going to suggest it and maybe if this thread gets enough viewers and people interested in it and they also suggest it we might see something like it a future software update. 


Pickett said:


> I would LOVE something like this. IMO it would help sell books as I would set goals for myself. OTOH maybe I would see how much time I spend reading and say "Yikes! I better get some work done!"


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I just realized that we're all missing the obvious!  If you want to get an idea how long it took you to read a book, put the book back in your Kindle if it's not already there, go to the beginning of the book and check the reading time for the book.  If you've been reading this book on your Kindle it'll already be adjusted for your reading speed in that particular book so it should be a pretty fair estimate.  If you've been reading some other book for a while when you make this estimate it'll probably be a less accurate but still reasonable estimate.

Barry  (slapping the back of his head for taking so long to think of this)


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

barryem said:


> I just realized that we're all missing the obvious! If you want to get an idea how long it took you to read a book, put the book back in your Kindle if it's not already there, go to the beginning of the book and check the reading time for the book. If you've been reading this book on your Kindle it'll already be adjusted for your reading speed in that particular book so it should be a pretty fair estimate. If you've been reading some other book for a while when you make this estimate it'll probably be a less accurate but still reasonable estimate.
> 
> Barry (slapping the back of his head for taking so long to think of this)


I will have to take a look at this.


----------

